# Regarding a Low Pass / High Pass Filter, etc...



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

The simplest way to put this, is; you know how some subs have the high pass & in/outs to send signal passively to active sub, and then continue on to speakers?
Ok, now, is there any way to do that with a Dayton SPA500? It does not have outs or a high pass - so I know I cannot do it directly from the sub... but, is there something I could build or buy that would allow for the same type of function as described above?

I have a couple SPA500's laying around and would like to utilize one for "Zone 3" ... where I run speaker wire to my zone 3 speakers from the receiver. There is no way to preamp out to Zone 3, so I need to do it at the Speaker Wire level. Can I put RCA's on the Speaker wires, and splice off of them with a Harrison Labs FMOD in-line Crossover? :scratch:

Thanks for any and all assistance and guidance!


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

This would work.

http://stealthacoustics.com/products/stealth-amplifiers/sa2400/

Look closely at the left side of the rear image. Speaker level in with loop out.

Where to get it :huh:. No clue at the cost either.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

buildsafire said:


> The simplest way to put this, is; you know how some subs have the high pass & in/outs to send signal passively to active sub, and then continue on to speakers?
> Ok, now, is there any way to do that with a Dayton SPA500? It does not have outs or a high pass - so I know I cannot do it directly from the sub... but, is there something I could build or buy that would allow for the same type of function as described above?
> 
> I have a couple SPA500's laying around and would like to utilize one for "Zone 3" ... where I run speaker wire to my zone 3 speakers from the receiver. There is no way to preamp out to Zone 3, so I need to do it at the Speaker Wire level. Can I put RCA's on the Speaker wires, and splice off of them with a Harrison Labs FMOD in-line Crossover? :scratch:
> ...


What you need is a "high level" (speaker) input to "low level" (line/RCA) converter. Yes, some plate sub amps have them built in, but not the SPA500. Something like this

cheers


----------



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

ajinfla said:


> What you need is a "high level" (speaker) input to "low level" (line/RCA) converter. Yes, some plate sub amps have them built in, but not the SPA500. Something like this
> 
> cheers


This looks right, except of the wattage limitations... What about a Speaker Switcher... Would it work to send the full signal to the Subwoofers rca inputs and just use the subwoofer crossover?

Sent From My S4 Via HTS App


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

buildsafire said:


> This looks right, except of the wattage limitations...


80w rms (more peak) is plenty unless you're running a night club in Zone 3.



buildsafire said:


> What about a Speaker Switcher...


For?



buildsafire said:


> Would it work to send the full signal to the Subwoofers rca inputs and just use the subwoofer crossover?


Yes. However keep in mind that you main speakers in the zone would also be fed a full range signal from the receiver.

cheers


----------

